# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  cold climate BOB and water

## BStreet18

Just wondering what those of you in cold climates do for water in your BOB?

----------


## oldsoldier

good question.... I bought some of those little foil packs of water kind of like juice comes in. They are okay if frozen and okay up to 120 degrees. If they freeze just put one on a heat vent and unthaw them.

----------


## crashdive123

When I used to spend quite a bit of time in the mountains, I would store all of my liquides inside a cooler to keep them from freezing.  Just as the insulating qualities of a cooler will keep stuff on ice cold, it will keep it insulated from the outside freezing temps.

----------


## wildWoman

Chop a hole in the ice to get at lake/river water, melt ice chips, melt snow or lug a full thermos along.

----------


## Rick

I actually dumped the water in the vehicles this afternoon. There is a freeze warning out tonight. My main BOB is in the house so water freezing isn't a concern. My vehicle bags, on the other hand, will be without water over the winter unless we go somewhere. We're in an urban environment so carrying water isn't as much of a concern as some other places might be.

----------


## SARKY

Because I use hydration bladders in my BOB, the Bladder sits against my back in the pack and enough heat leaks out to keep it from freezing. Once I set up camp, the bladder comes out of the pack and into the sleeping bag with me. same as I did when i carried 2 QT flexable canteens.

----------


## NightShade

I do same as Sarky.... If its real cold I throw a small handwarmer in pack next to bladder... And also the insulated. Hose is important.. Liquid in bladder is almost useless with a frozen hose








> Because I use hydration bladders in my BOB, the Bladder sits against my back in the pack and enough heat leaks out to keep it from freezing. Once I set up camp, the bladder comes out of the pack and into the sleeping bag with me. same as I did when i carried 2 QT flexable canteens.

----------


## SARKY

One other thing I do is after i drink water through the hose I blow into the hose to clear water out of it so it can't freeze in the hose.

----------


## crashdive123

My original answer was geared toward storing water in my vehicle (when I lived in colder climates).  As far as BOB is concerned, it's kept in my house until it's time to leave.

----------


## rebel

I have a couple bottles of water that I leave in the truck.  I do change them.  I haven't noticed a problem with them freezing.  I know the water is clean and available.

----------


## Rick

My only concern with freezing in a vehicle is rupturing the container then thawing only to leak all over my vehicle.

----------


## rebel

> My only concern with freezing in a vehicle is rupturing the container then thawing only to leak all over my vehicle.


The plastic bottles deform but, I haven't had one rupture.  Knock on wood. 
I guess you could tie them up in a plastic bag just in case they did rupture.

----------


## oldsoldier

> My only concern with freezing in a vehicle is rupturing the container then thawing only to leak all over my vehicle.


Same with the foil packets even though they are small they freeze okay and don't burst. As a matter of fact they can also be frozen on purpose to use as cold packs in an emergency.

----------


## doug1980

Or just fill the bottles up half way.  Then when they freeze their is room for it to expand without a chance of rupturing the the bottles.  I have a liter bottle that is filled half way with water and so far it hasn't even been deformed when it freezes.

----------


## NCO

The tricks we used in the army were:

1. Carry your primary water bottle against your body, under your jacket, so your body will keep it warm.

2. Carry your secondary bottle upside down, cause it will start freezing from the top, if it is the "right" side up the ice will close the bottle even if there is still unfrozen water in it.

3. Don't eat snow/ice and avoid drinking almost frozen water as your body will have to use a lot of energy to heat the water warm enough for your body to be able to use it.

----------


## Rick

Those are some excellent points!! Thank you. I had never heard or considered carrying the bottle upside down.

----------


## NCO

Funny thing, the army. People are so lazy and bored that they come up new, wonderful ways to make life more comfortable and easy. The bottle upside down is one of those. You cant find it in army manuals, but everyone knows it in the greens. Except new conscripts who have to do stuff the hard way for a while, just to amuse the older guys.. Then they feel sorry for the wide eyed boys and give them a tip or two.

One addition to the bottle. Keeping it upside down gives you something around 1h more time to drink it, depending how cold it is. One very important thing is, that you fill your bottles just before you get going, and with HOT water. Also have a vessel where you can melt the snow to water when you have fire going, mess kit is good for this.. Always boil the water.

----------

